# New Tyranid 5th Edition Codex Rumour Roundup



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Alright everyone, I’ve decided to collect all the different rumours we have for the new 5th edition Tyranid Codex and put them all in one summary. As any new substantial rumours come in, I’ll move them across to here so we can all keep up to date. The new Codex looks fearsome, and should be able to keep up in the 5th Edition Metagame a bit better than the old one. 

Here you go, enjoy:




> Lots of reports coming in from overseas of 1st hand views of the codex at long last:
> Here are some confirmed morsels to keep you on the edge of your seat:
> 
> Carnifex: WS:3 BS:3 S:9 T:6 W:4 I:1 A:4 Ld:7 Sv:3
> ...


Credit to BigRed @ BOLS!

Costs from WD:


MaidenManiac said:


> I found a link for that which could be found a page back, but for those that missed it the link is *here*


Found this on BOLS:Quote:


> Merry Christmas everyone - a German copy of the codex has been leaked onto the internet. I've only seen a few pages translated, so I'll give details on those for now.
> 
> The other Instinctive Behavior besides Lurk (possibly called Devour?) grants Rage to the unit and specifies that they cannot shoot, but may run so long as the model moves in the manner specified by Rage (ie towards the closest enemy unit in sight). We already knew about the Rage part but the no shooting/rage run info I hadn't heard before so I figured I'd mention it.
> 
> ...


Cred to Madjob



> Synapse - Now it's just "Fearless." No more immunity to instant death, and it's straight fearless instead of automatically passing LD tests.
> 
> Ranged Weapon Symbiotes - As a whole, these are all nerfed. Still a prevalence of mid-strength poor AP weaponry, but with overall far fewer shots per weapon, and all strength/attack characteristics are fixed now, instead of based on creature equipping them. The Venom Cannon is now S6AP4 blast, with -1 to vehicle damage chart rolls. The Heavy Venom Cannon is expensive, limited availability, and S9AP4 blast, with -1 to vehicle damage chart rolls. I would rather have a multi-shot S10 weapon that can't pen, honestly.
> 
> ...


Kudos to MVBrant 
From Warseer



> Hey guys. So I got to do a little light bug related Codex reading today ^.^ I know you have all kinds of rumors collected already but I'm gonna write it
> 
> all anyway. This is what i remember from the Codex. As always if you don't belive me your own fault.
> And I am doing this after maybe hour of reading. So don't stone me if I get some WS or the names wrong or smth
> ...


From BOLS



> The Shadow in the Warp is 12" range ability: roll psychic tests on 3d6 (all 3, don't discard the lowest), Perils of the Warp on double 1 or 6. Free for Hive Tyrant, Tyranid Warriors and Trygon Alpha.
> 
> Pyrovore: Template is S:6 AP:4.
> ----------------------------------------
> ...





> Pics and news brought to the community by everyone's favorite masked man: Scryer In the Darkness
> 
> Well, 3 for 3 guys. Its Wednesday, and Tyranids info is dropping out of the sky around us. Here 's the latest set of pics and info snippets:
> 
> ...


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Heresy's own Dies Irae brings us this news:



Dies Irae said:


> when the "Doom of Malanthai" fires his psychic power, he loses 1D3 Wounds...which makes him far less interesting!


----------

